# [EVDL] Scooter controller question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a 3kw scooter around town, and was wondering how hard would it 
be to swap out the controller; it has 3 power wires and 5 thin control 
wires coming from its hubmotor - is this a standard setup for most 
BLDC motors and could I use another company's controller?

Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

3 power and 5 signal are standard for BLDC.

Kelly controllers will work fine.

At 3kw, I assume pack voltage is 48v or higher?
Get at least a 150A unit. 
http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_45&products_id=5
5

Matt


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Sunday, 15 November 2009 9:34 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Scooter controller question

I use a 3kw scooter around town, and was wondering how hard would it be to
swap out the controller; it has 3 power wires and 5 thin control wires
coming from its hubmotor - is this a standard setup for most BLDC motors and
could I use another company's controller?

Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is standard setup for a BLDC, however you need to make sure you know t=
he electrical spacing of the hall devices (either 60 or 120 degrees).
Each one has it's own commutation table,
;forward states 60 degree
; 111 ANB ;PWM A UPPER, B LOWER 100% ON
; 110 ANC ;PWM A UPPER, C LOWER 100% ON
; 100 BNC ;PWM B UPPER, C LOWER 100% ON
; 000 BNA ;PWM B UPPER, A LOWER 100% ON
; 001 CNA ;PWM C UPPER, A LOWER 100% ON
; 011 CNB ;PWM C UPPER, B LOWER 100% ON
120 Degree
; 0 101 ANB ;PWM A UPPER, B LOWER 100% ON
; 1 100 ANC ;PWM A UPPER, C LOWER 100% ON
; 2 110 BNC ;PWM B UPPER, C LOWER 100% ON
; 3 010 BNA ;PWM B UPPER, A LOWER 100% ON
; 4 011 CNA ;PWM C UPPER, A LOWER 100% ON
; 5 001 CNB ;PWM C UPPER, B LOWER 100% ON

For more information see page 10 of,
http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC33035-D.PDF
Two of the wires are power and ground for the halls, usuall 5V to 15V.
The other 3 wires are open collector transistors from the halls.
You can find out the spacing by applying 5V to the power wires and connecti=
ng a 10k pull up resistor to the hall output (pulled up to 5V).
You can look at each output with a multimeter and slowly spin the motor (mo=
ving on a a few degrees at a time). Record the state of each hall and cons=
truct a table. It's quite obvious it's 60 degree spacing if all of the hal=
ls are 000 or 111.

Testing with a new control.
Don't use the batteries, use a current limited power supply that is the sam=
e voltage as the batteries. You should be able to use one with 5A or less =
current limit.
Connect the motor phases to the control and the hall supply and halls.
Record each hall output wire position and attempt to run the motor.
If it's the incorrect hall sequence the motor will either not turn or draw =
excessive current. There are six possible combination's for the hall outpu=
ts. One combination should spin the motor at relatively low current.
It's best to do this test with the motor not connected to anything.
Good luck!
Rod

> --- On Sat, 11/14/09, [email protected]
> <[email protected]>


> > wrote:
> > =
> 
> > > From: [email protected]
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<< 3 power and 5 signal are standard for BLDC.

Kelly controllers will work fine.

At 3kw, I assume pack voltage is 48v or higher?
Get at least a 150A unit.
http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_45&products_id=5
5>>>>

Thanks, Matt. It's a 60V system, and I think it's peak is only about 
60 or 70A, so the 150A Kelly should be safe enough 
[http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=277]. 
My next question: is there any way mis-wiring the outputs would damage 
the motor?


Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Thanks, Matt. It's a 60V system, and I think it's peak is only about 60 or
70A, so the 150A Kelly should be safe 
>enough
[http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=277
]. 

No probs,
Is that 60-70A peak measured at the battery? Or the motor?
All the kelly controllers are rated in motor side current.
I know the original controller on my emax pull 60-70A from the batteries
from 15kmh to 45kmh.
That controller was actaully feeding the motor 150-200A.
So if your present controller is similar to my old emax one, the 150A kelly
controller is the bare minimum.

>My next question: is there any way mis-wiring the outputs would damage the
motor?
If you mis-wire the outputs, the controller will drive it incorrectly (and
make odd noises)
However, the controller limits motorside current, so nothing should get
damaged (ive mis-wired before)

Matt


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of [email protected]
Sent: Monday, 16 November 2009 10:35 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Scooter controller question

<<<< 3 power and 5 signal are standard for BLDC.

Kelly controllers will work fine.

At 3kw, I assume pack voltage is 48v or higher?
Get at least a 150A unit.
http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=23_45&products_id=5
5>>>>

Thanks, Matt. It's a 60V system, and I think it's peak is only about 60 or
70A, so the 150A Kelly should be safe enough
[http://www.newkellycontroller.com/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=277
]. 
My next question: is there any way mis-wiring the outputs would damage the
motor?


Think more
Talk less
Become wise

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > ...
> > My next question: is there any way mis-wiring the outputs would damage
> > the motor?
> ...


----------

